# on and on



## blobs (Dec 22, 2012)

........................................


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 22, 2012)

That looks so cool! To you as well.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 23, 2012)

With all here and Merry Christmas sir!


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 24, 2012)

Nice work again, blobs.
I can feel you are enjoying modelling aircraft.

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!


----------

